# Power Tongue Jack Recommendation



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

What are the recommendations on a power tongue jack? After initially dismissing these as the ultimate in luxury, it has now become clear to me, especially with an Equalizer WD hitch, that one might be indispensable.

I look like a monkey out there swirling up, down, then back up again at rapid speed. And the DW has learned to be at the ready with sweat towel in hand, all while sucking on that nice GMC Yukon XL 6.0L exhaust.

I'm done. Tell me which one I should have for a 23RS. I'm handy and can install myself. Do they draw much on the 12V?

Thanks,


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Atwood 3500 Power tongue jack







Installation is incredibly simple, I did it myself with a little wiring help from dh.
Power draw is minimal...we've never had an issue when dry camping.

You will not regret this purchase!


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I second the Atwood 3500. Southwest Wheel has them here for $225.95. Their shipping is fast and mine made it to NC from TX in 4 days.

I think no matter which brand you decide to buy, you will find that it will be your best investment ever on a mod.









Paul


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Bought one of those things for dh last year when we winterized the Roo. We love it. It takes no time and the Roo is hooked up and ready to go...

Roo
aka Donna


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Got the ultra-fab 3002 for father's day. I also have a 23rs. Installation was a snap. Took me longer to drag out a lot of fancy tools I didn't need than it did to actually install. I think it was around $150 from Holman rv.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I third the Atwood 3500.









Tami


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Just bought the Atwood 3500 for DH this Father's day and he loves it so much he goes outside every now and then just to to turn it on and watch it go up and down.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Atwood 3500


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

One of the Top 5 mods you can do.

Your back...lungs...arms...legs...will all thank you.

Don't forget to have a nice cold beer in the other hand when raising/lowering your Outback from now on. Then just tip it in the air as a salute to all the guys watching you in envy in the campground.


----------



## thunderbird (Aug 27, 2006)

Installed the Atwood 3500 last Friday, right before we took off for the weekend. Ridiculously easy. Took about 15 minutes. This is such an incredibly useful mod, I don't even know why they don't include it as standard equipment.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I love my Atwood 3500. It will lift the trailer tongue and the rear of the pickup with ease, in order to hitch and unhitch (Chevy 2500HD with fiberglass topper and bed full of gear). I have the Equalizer hitch, as well.

I bought mine after the first trip with the Outback. One of the reasons we bought a travel trailer was because after 10 years in a pop-up up, I was growing weary of all that cranking up and down. I told my DW that with the WD hitch, I had more cranking up and down than I did with the pop-up! By the next trip, it was simply "push a button."

You won't regret the purchase - no matter which brand you buy.

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I got the UF 3500 with adjustable foot. I really liked the idea of an extra 6" of extension available!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I bought the Ultra 3000 from CW. It seems like it is really working sometimes, especially when trying to lift the truck to attach the spring bars. I'll probably switch out to a 3500 this year. Probably an Atwood.


----------



## camp2run (Jun 15, 2007)

Another vote for the Atwood 3500. Installl was trivial, hitched up the trailer, removed the old one, bolted the new one. Less than 20min. Got it off ebay for $200.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Does anyone have one of these and are they any good,








I have a friend who has one and it works nice and looks good but I dont know much else about it.
Its called a Barker and its rated at 3500lbs


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Battalionchief3 I've seen them while researching power jacks. There not as common as the atwood or ultra fab and they were more than a atwood 3500# also i could not find out if they had metal gears. James


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks, everyone -- I ordered an Atwood 3500 this morning on eBay for $219.

Does the the Heavy Duty model have the courtesy light? Seems like that would be a nice feature.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

SconnieJonny said:


> Thanks, everyone -- I ordered an Atwood 3500 this morning on eBay for $219.
> 
> Does the the Heavy Duty model have the courtesy light? Seems like that would be a nice feature.


Yes, the Atwood has a courtesy light that shines down on the hitch area.

And if you store your trailer somewhere other than your own property (where you can't keep a watchful eye on it), you may want to do what I did. Since mine is stored about 5 blocks away, I wired the tongue jack into the system such that when I have the electrical disconnect turned OFF, the jack will not operate. (My disconnect has a removeable key.) That way, nobody can play with the jack and/or drain the battery by leaving the light on.

You'll love the new jack. It makes life much easier - which is why we go camping. Right?

Mike


----------

